
Nameof Operator for Modern C++ - neargye
https://github.com/Neargye/nameof
======
neargye
Header-only C++17 library provides nameof macros and functions to obtain
simple name of variable, type, function, macro, and enum.

Before, you had to use string literals to refer to definitions, which is
brittle when renaming code elements because tools do not know to check these
string literals.

Try it online:
[https://wandbox.org/permlink/ffnImjrPVcZR2l5y](https://wandbox.org/permlink/ffnImjrPVcZR2l5y)

